# Questions installing a Momo shift knob



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I just ordered a Momo Cobra Aluminum and leather shift knob. I thought I read somewhere that the 2001 models have a screw that must be removed before pulling straight up to remove the old knob..anyone have info on this? Done it recently?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

There is a screw under the pattern bezel, but its only there to help hold the thingie that keeps the knob from twisting .

Just pull as usual.

How would a MOMO knob, which I believe screws on, stay on the shifter?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *
> How would a MOMO knob, which I believe screws on, stay on the shifter? *


I dunno! Seen pics from the past with alternate momo's on BMW's, I'm trying to find out.


----------



## steve (Jan 7, 2002)

*Momo Knobs*

I believe that the MOMO knob has a setscrew at the base which with an allan wrench will secure it against the shift rod. At least that's how it used to work when I put one on my '86 VW Scirocco....


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Talked to the Rep at Seattle Auto, they said the Momo is not threaded, comes with rubber gaskets, and a set screw, you can set it at different angles too I guess.


----------



## chalkem77 (Dec 22, 2001)

*also replied on the main board...*



Ripsnort said:


> *I just ordered a Momo Cobra Aluminum and leather shift knob. I thought I read somewhere that the 2001 models have a screw that must be removed before pulling straight up to remove the old knob..anyone have info on this? Done it recently? *


Ripsnort, I used to have the Momo Cobra knob too. I have since switched to the alum/leather BMW M-knob.

To install the momo: 
the momo knob is split into 2 pieces, a base part and the knob portion. you have to first pull out your old stock knob (pulls straight up). then, push the new momo base part down as far as it will go on the stick. the top knob portion goes on after that and this is the part that actually gets tightened onto the shaft. There are 3 or 4 little screws that hold it on solidly. after that part is tight, you push the base part up and twist it onto the bottom of the top knob portion to cover up the screws.

Hint, there will be a slight gap from the bottom of the knob to the shift boot when you are done because the momo knob is shorter than stock. to get rid of that gap, after the knob is attached , flip the shift boot inside out and use tape or a rubber band to secure the shift boot higher up so that it starts right where the bottom of the new knob is.

hope that helps.


----------

